# Dylan's Pub San Francisco



## 1927 (Oct 8, 2005)

has anyone ver heard of or been to this welsh pub in SF,on corner of 19th and Fulsom?

was in SF this weeka nd stumbled upon it,although I intended checking it out later in week. Anyway its closing on saturday 15th october,has been run by a guy called Titch from Cefn Coed,Merthyr for past twenty odd years. He's a reallyt interesting guy and the walls were covered in welsh ephemera including alsorts of artwork signed by a lot of welsh bands,SFA Manics,Stereos,Gorki's etc.

Titch was a good mate of Joe Strummer and this led him to do a lot of charity work for Nicaragua including establishing a music scholarship. He is leaving SF to set up a resort in Nicaragua called Strummer's including another Welsh bar called Dylan's. He told me that keith Allen was with Joe the night he died!

Anyway I reckopn the Western Mail or someone should do a piece on this demise of a welsh landmark,does anyone have a contact at the WM,I am quite capable of throwing something together but if nayone else has any recollections of info on the place maybe we could cobble something together,and do the WM accept submissions of mere mortals?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 8, 2005)

Sounds a good story, Any pics?

There must be a book in the amount of Clash / Welsh Links bubbling up


----------



## Leon (Oct 10, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> Anyway I reckopn the Western Mail or someone should do a piece on this demise of a welsh landmark,does anyone have a contact at the WM




I'll gladly get it in the Evening Post - the paper Dylan used to work for. PM me and I'll sort it out.


----------



## Masseuse (Oct 10, 2005)

I used to sell fags and condoms in there.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2005)

Spoke to Western Mail and they loved the idea! I emailed them my article but guess they will prob dismiss it as the work of an idiot!! Anyway lets see what the Wm publish and then I'll copy my piece up here fro u lot to judge for yeselves!!


----------



## D (Oct 11, 2005)

Dylan's is closing!?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 11, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I used to sell fags and condoms in there.



Pimp!

Go 1927 go!


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice to meet you last night, 1927.  You didn't mention that Dylan's was run by Titch--I met him ten years ago, in another SF bar.  Small world.


----------

